# Queen Elizabeth Class Battleship - HMS Malaya



## aaabela

Discussion thread for Queen Elizabeth Class Battleship - HMS Malaya. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## vectiscol

I used to have a little die-cast model of HMS Malaya when I was a boy. In fact I had a fleet of such models of World War II warships of various nationalities. Had I kept them no doubt they would be worth a small fortune on Antiques Roadshow on BBC Television.


----------

